# dealing with thieves



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

As some here know I have recently relocated. It has been 4 months. My wife is back home selling the house e.t.c. Also all my four legged sentries are with her. I have heard there are some thieves in the neighborhood but so far I have not peaked their interest. I can't shake the feeling that is going to come to an end soon. I think the holiday's make them more desperate. With work I am gone 13hrs a day. From what I have gathered there a some people who do not get messed with. The people who are just plain bad dudes and the well liked and elderly. Refer back to the first type, they seem to have an unspoken list of those under their wing. I am neither. They either have not sized me up yet or they have not seen anything worth finding out what the reprocussions will be.

It is a really small community so I have met some of them in passing. I have made statements like I work hard for my stuff and will do whatever it takes to get anyone who tries to take from me. I have a non working camera I am mounting today that may deter them. I have also considered some game cameras. Any other suggestions? Besides snatching one up and beating the hell out him to send a message.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

jnrdesertrats said:


> As some here know I have recently relocated. It has been 4 months. My wife is back home selling the house e.t.c. Also all my four legged sentries are with her. I have heard there are some thieves in the neighborhood but so far I have not peaked their interest. I can't shake the feeling that is going to come to an end soon. I think the holiday's make them more desperate. With work I am gone 13hrs a day. From what I have gathered there a some people who do not get messed with. The people who are just plain bad dudes and the well liked and elderly. Refer back to the first type, they seem to have an unspoken list of those under their wing. I am neither. They either have not sized me up yet or they have not seen anything worth finding out what the reprocussions will be.
> 
> It is a really small community so I have met some of them in passing. I have made statements like I work hard for my stuff and will do whatever it takes to get anyone who tries to take from me. I have a non working camera I am mounting today that may deter them. I have also considered some game cameras. Any other suggestions? Besides snatching one up and beating the hell out him to send a message.


I would post signs that let others know that you have cameras, even if you don't, or if they are not working. I had a regular visitor at my house, until I posted signs. I don't have cameras, but thieves don't necessarily know that.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Game Cameras that down load to a laptop that is under lock & key.

I read a young lady went on a cruise & her smart phone was misplaced or stolen.
When she returned home she had photos of a young man who worked on the cruise taking photo of himself with many of his friends.
She had her photo on a auto down load, so she called the police who called the cruise line.
They got her phone back & fired the person all with her photos.
That is my kind of smart!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

There are three types of home invasions. The ones that happen when you're there. The ones that happen when you are away. Then there are the ones that are in progress when you arrive home.

I recommend that you get a concealed carry permit. I believe you need to go through the Sheriff in Oregon but your CCP instructor will walk you through the process. 

Right now Simply Safe has a Good Friday sale on their security systems.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Caribou said:


> There are three types of home invasions. The ones that happen when you're there. The ones that happen when you are away. Then there are the ones that are in progress when you arrive home.
> 
> I recommend that you get a concealed carry permit. I believe you need to go through the Sheriff in Oregon but your CCP instructor will walk you through the process.
> 
> Right now Simply Safe has a Good Friday sale on their security systems.


Thanks but I work at a property that has an absolute no firearms policy. So a ccw would not help. Also voilent crime is almost non existent. People will take your stuff, but they won't harm you to do it.

I just mounted a real camera that does not work in plain site. I think I will get some signs saying something like entering property means you consent to being filmed.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

Hmmm..... claymores, trip lines, and a few tiger traps might help! artydance:


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

You can get a couple of game cameras that email you the pictures. We are looking at some for our other place. It won't stop a thief but it will give us pictures for the sheriff.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

jnrdesertrats said:


> Thanks but I work at a property that has an absolute no firearms policy. So a ccw would not help. Also voilent crime is almost non existent. People will take your stuff, but they won't harm you to do it.
> 
> I just mounted a real camera that does not work in plain site. I think I will get some signs saying something like entering property means you consent to being filmed.


 Three different times Ive taken video of people hitting my construction sites and delivered them to the police nothing was done. At home we will remain heavily armed in our extremely rural end of the road type setting. I won't take any chances with my family.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Get your biggest and or meanest dog back.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

jnrdesertrats said:


> Thanks but I work at a property that has an absolute no firearms policy. So a ccw would not help. Also voilent crime is almost non existent. People will take your stuff, but they won't harm you to do it.
> 
> I just mounted a real camera that does not work in plain site. I think I will get some signs saying something like entering property means you consent to being filmed.


I don't know about your state, but New Mexico considered your car to be a part of your home. I can keep a firearm locked in my vehicle no matter where I'm at as long as it stays in my vehicle. I have a safe locked/bolted under my truck seat.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

backlash said:


> Get your biggest and or meanest dog back.


Ha ha I agree. They probably could care less about me but they are scared to death of my wife. She already made an impression last summer. She is 53 and 5' 2". I wouldn't say what went on in an open forum, it was not illegal per say. But no one wants to see that side of anytime soon.

I will probably be fine. I just need to get ahead of it and proactive.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

hashbrown said:


> Three different times Ive taken video of people hitting my construction sites and delivered them to the police nothing was done. At home we will remain heavily armed in our extremely rural end of the road type setting. I won't take any chances with my family.


If I use a game camera I will just go to their house.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Suggested this before… hit a few yard sales, buy crap utensils used for making meth… dump it in the guys back yard and then call the cops (Anonymously)… They won't find meth but gear for making meth. They will watch him like a hawk for months! You won’t have to worry about him. Set the pos up, set back and enjoy the show! He steals your peace of mind… golden rule, he obviously wants you to steal his. It’d be impolite to refuse.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 15, 2016)

You could spread a rumor that you keep a gimp in your basement. No one is going to break in if they think they might end up ball gagged and tied up down there  

Seriously though, I grew up in a neighborhood that was relatively poor. There were pockets where depravation was more apparent and crime was much higher. I know not everyone is a subscriber to the broken window theory but that certainly did have an effect in the area where I lived. Apartment buildings that were well kept and had a neighborly atmosphere were relatively crime free compared to ones where no one seemed to care what happened outside their own four walls. In some of these buildings thieves would literally just walk straight up to a door and break it in and rob the place despite the fact that there were people living cheek to jowl all around who certainly must have heard/seen what was going on. Those places became almost lawless due to the fact that no one cared. Just looking at them you knew you were entering an area where the normal rules of society did not apply. If you wanted to commit a crime it could be done there with almost zero risk of consequence. 

By the sounds of it the thieves in your area are obviously quite well known. That makes me wonder if it is the type of place where neighbors don't really look out for each other or care what happens outside their own front door? Do you have any neighbors you can trust? I know it's early days but maybe you can start building a rapport with some of them so that your area doesn't seem like a soft target?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Uriel said:


> You could spread a rumor that you keep a gimp in your basement. No one is going to break in if they think they might end up ball gagged and tied up down there


I wouldn't do that. You have no way of controlling where this would go with gossip. The potential of good people being your friends and associates could go away forever with this.



Uriel said:


> By the sounds of it the thieves in your area are obviously quite well known. That makes me wonder if it is the type of place where neighbors don't really look out for each other or care what happens outside their own front door? Do you have any neighbors you can trust? I know it's early days but maybe you can start building a rapport with some of them so that your area doesn't seem like a soft target?


I think this is tricky when you are the new person. You want to be very careful who you say what to. There have to be good people around. In tight communities, even bad guys can be protected by some in the know. If relatives know they have a bad seed in the family, sometimes they will do whatever they can to protect them.

You might get to know local law enforcement. Go introduce yourself to them and get to know who is who. Know them by name. Express your concerns. They cannot, as professionals, divulge information about suspects, but they can began to see that you are on their side. We know and they know that not everyone is.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I have to agree with Weedygarden on the "watch who you talk to". Taking people at the image they present can get you in trouble. Even people that you have known for a long time come up with surprizes. 

well hidden game cameras will get you the information you need and then form up a plan that fits your personal style.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 15, 2016)

weedygarden said:


> I wouldn't do that. You have no way of controlling where this would go with gossip. The potential of good people being your friends and associates could go away forever with this.
> 
> I think this is tricky when you are the new person. You want to be very careful who you say what to. There have to be good people around. In tight communities, even bad guys can be protected by some in the know. If relatives know they have a bad seed in the family, sometimes they will do whatever they can to protect them.
> 
> You might get to know local law enforcement. Go introduce yourself to them and get to know who is who. Know them by name. Express your concerns. They cannot, as professionals, divulge information about suspects, but they can began to see that you are on their side. We know and they know that not everyone is.


Just to make it clear, the bit about the gimp was said in jest.... be warned that telling people you keep a gimp in your basement will either put an end to your social life or make it more interesting than you can handle 

Good idea about getting to know local law enforcement and yes it is tricky being new. I agree that you have to be careful with who you trust and what you tell people but I still think community can be a great strength when it comes to preventing crime. I have never been best friends with any of my neighbors but I have been lucky to have a few decent ones who were on a similar wavelength i.e were on the right side of the law and would keep an eye out for anything suspicious. The co-operation paid off on one occasion when I spotted two junkies stealing a bike from my neighbor's shed late one night. The conclusion of this incident was that we managed to retrieve the bike. Another time I went out to confront two vandals and was glad to have my neighbor back me up. You can never know people 100% . All you can do is use common sense and make your own judgement. It takes time and is not necessarily possible in everyone's situation. Unfortunately in some cases good people can find themselves living with scum on all sides of them.


----------



## mikeymike (Mar 8, 2012)

I got my garage robbed a few months ago and that night I went to best buy and purchased me the Arlo security camera system. It was $500 and it was all wireless. It works great and I get notifications on my phone. There is no monthly fee if you stay under 5 cameras. I got 4 with the package I bought. You do have to have internet at the home.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

mikeymike said:


> I got my garage robbed a few months ago and that night I went to best buy and purchased me the Arlo security camera system. It was $500 and it was all wireless. It works great and I get notifications on my phone. There is no monthly fee if you stay under 5 cameras. I got 4 with the package I bought. You do have to have internet at the home.


I purchased an 8 channel, 4 camera, HD surveillance kit from amazon for $150.
It is a wired system, but the problem with wireless is that anyone can see what you see just by having a video scanner. The wired system are a closed system and mine will broadcast video to my smart phone if I program it for certain events to happen. I prefer the wired over the wireless systems.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I wouldn't do that. You have no way of controlling where this would go with gossip. The potential of good people being your friends and associates could go away forever with this.
> 
> But is it true! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Caribou said:


> There are three types of home invasions. The ones that happen when you're there. The ones that happen when you are away. Then there are the ones that are in progress when you arrive home.
> 
> I recommend that you get a concealed carry permit. I believe you need to go through the Sheriff in Oregon but your CCP instructor will walk you through the process.
> 
> Right now Simply Safe has a Good Friday sale on their security systems.


Oregon has a very good CCW system, but I would also recommend getting the Utah CCW permit as Oregon permits don't extend to other states, neither are recognized in Nevada as Nevada wants greater training involved for CCW.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

The beauty of living in the sticks is when I bought the property, I set up a target and ripped off several dozen rounds. And our very large dogs are always barking. That and I told the nearest neighbor how surprised I was by the large number of copperheads on the farm. First thing out of his mouth was, "say what!!!" The major thief in my area got bagged and tagged by the county and state boys. Just love our local LEO's


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. Since I am living off the grid for now I am looking at the wireless game cameras that text or email you when tripped. As far as Leo's go the call goes something like " anyone dead" no "Anyone bleeding" no "O.k.we will be by next week to get a report".

I do have two neighbors also brothers, but live in different houses that are looking out for me. Most of the people around here have lived here their whole lives or even several generations.
It is part of the country charm we liked about it here. I did order a sea cargo container that should secure my stuff until we build. Fingers crossed.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Agree with game cameras. Conceal them well. I'm on a local outdoor board and it usually has posts about cameras being stolen or damaged or just the SIM card taken.  Personally I wouldn't post signs about cameras (unless you really don't have cameras) as that would tend to make folks look for them. Of course, if you do have them sending pics, you would get some great face shots after they found them.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

jnrdesertrats said:


> As some here know I have recently relocated. It has been 4 months. My wife is back home selling the house e.t.c. Also all my four legged sentries are with her. I have heard there are some thieves in the neighborhood but so far I have not peaked their interest. I can't shake the feeling that is going to come to an end soon. I think the holiday's make them more desperate. With work I am gone 13hrs a day. From what I have gathered there a some people who do not get messed with. The people who are just plain bad dudes and the well liked and elderly. Refer back to the first type, they seem to have an unspoken list of those under their wing. I am neither. They either have not sized me up yet or they have not seen anything worth finding out what the reprocussions will be.
> 
> It is a really small community so I have met some of them in passing. I have made statements like I work hard for my stuff and will do whatever it takes to get anyone who tries to take from me. I have a non working camera I am mounting today that may deter them. I have also considered some game cameras. Any other suggestions? Besides snatching one up and beating the hell out him to send a message.


Hmmm. Getting ahead of the curve by making you place more secure is good. Getting ahead of the curve by approaching these individuals with threats or even mentioning that you have something worth fighting over is not. I think the later would only make you a target in their mind at some point while keeping a lower profile about your property and preparing it to dissuade entry seems more proactive. Personally If it were me I would start with a small but noticeable sign slightly inside the drive but just out of sight from the road that says "VIDEO IN USE" PRIVATE PROPERTY or PRIVATE DRIVE. Then I would set up a number of game cameras in different locations, Some obvious and some unseen. Inside a bird house works well for hiding one or very low locations. There are pluses and minuses to both.
Also consider making it look like someone is there at all times. Clothes on the line seems to help and things like that. The laws here allow me to shoot anyone stealing from my property especially at night. Not sure about Oregon.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

If your home has Wireless DSL. I'll recommend a SafeElert by Liberty Safe. It's design to be mounted inside a gun safe, but IMHO will also work as a basic home monitoring devise.

Instead of mounting it in a gun safe, hang it on the backside of the closed master bed room door,

Door open/closed based on light/no light.
Movement. 
Hi/Low temperatures (think fire or freeze warning).
Low battery.
Lost of DSL service.

Sends text and/or email notifications to.
No month user fees.






or a Canary All-in-one home security device.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

A good security system ,getting to know your neighbors and not advertising what you have or bringing to many people to your house is a good way to avoid been robbed .Keeping your valuables to include weapons and such in a secured safe or hidden location is a good option too but if someone wants your stuff bad enough they will find a way to get it, so don`t advertise it .


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2013)

Usually best to know your enemy. 
How he thinks and operates.

Spend some time reading on this site: http://www.nononsenseselfdefense.com/ 
Guy knows his stuff. (Advice from the wrong side of the tracks)

Also, get and really understand this book: https://www.amazon.com/Truth-About-Self-Protection/dp/0936279133 (Onion-skin defense)


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I ask a friend.
He said he stopped coyotes by killing one & putting it's on a pike for all the other coyotes to see.
Just saying it could work.


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

I too rely heavily on dogs for security.. but not solely, my background involved a gadget heavy security system and I do love my gadgets .. I use variety of gizmos and dohickeys for web sites like these

http://www.amazing1.com/intrusion-detection-and-property-alarms.html

http://www.amazing1.com/ultrasonics.html

http://www.amazing1.com/categories/protection-security.html

http://www.amazing1.com/categories/weapons-futuristic.html

using a different approach https://www.unitednuclear.com/ variety of products from this 'toy' company left about https://www.unitednuclear.com/

such as https://unitednuclear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_4 https://unitednuclear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_8

signage

http://unitednuclear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_10

booby traps http://www.burglarbomb.com/

and if all else fails you can use agricultural implements https://throwflame.com/ for weed control no license no registration simply a must have accessory https://throwflame.com/products/napalm-mix-fuel-gelling-agents/

I probably have more fun than most people


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Griff said:


> Usually best to know your enemy.
> How he thinks and operates.
> 
> Spend some time reading on this site: http://www.nononsenseselfdefense.com/
> ...


There was some good no nonsense advice in there. Thanks Griff


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Install 120vac hi intensity LED motion lights, 12 vdc Halogen lights connected to your backup battery bank, Infrared 12 vdc lights, connected to your backup battery bank, motion activated alarm sends rf sig to house, install a military style lift gate in driveway, plant Osage Orange around perimeter of property, buy rolls of barb wire to be installed at a moments notice. High quality fence to slow them down, high quality no trespassing signs, last but not least, clear your area for a good field of view.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25-PCS-FLAS...a0be7c4&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=152303695000

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25-PACK-6-1...695000?hash=item237601f498:g:YJoAAOSwImRYGll3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/40-PCS-8-Co...28f1508&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=291804526667

Buy a bunch of these and put them around your property. They are flashing LEDs and use very little current and will last a long time on a single 9v battery. These can be seen from a long distance and to an intruder it may be a deterrent to them and pass your property up for someone else property. For the price it is worth a try.

High powered incandescent reflector lamps can light up the area when needed.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

zimmy said:


> Install 120vac hi intensity LED motion lights, 12 vdc Halogen lights connected to your backup battery bank, Infrared 12 vdc lights, connected to your backup battery bank, motion activated alarm sends rf sig to house, install a military style lift gate in driveway, plant Osage Orange around perimeter of property, buy rolls of barb wire to be installed at a moments notice. High quality fence to slow them down, high quality no trespassing signs, last but not least, clear your area for a good field of view.


You are right all the homeland security vehicles parked out front should scare people off.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

zimmy said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25-PCS-FLAS...a0be7c4&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=152303695000
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25-PACK-6-1...695000?hash=item237601f498:g:YJoAAOSwImRYGll3
> 
> ...


These would be a good addition on a fake camera.


----------

